# 10 finger grip



## sandylc524 (Oct 20, 2017)

Ever since I started, i used the interlocking grip.

I've been trying to get back to the game after a 10y absence and while my irons are already ok - I'm suffering with consistency issues with my driver.

I can hit it really good one day only to be all over the course the next.

10y ago, 99%  of my misses were on the right. I can't even remember hitting a draw or a hook.

These days, i can be 30y off to the right with a high slice. OR 30y off to the left with a low duck hook.

Now this is the interesting part:

My pinky on my right has started to hurt (interlock) - so down to my last 12 balls - i decided to just use the 10 finger grip. *Lo and behold, ALL 12 went straight and pure!* 100%! So it can't have been a fluke. 

I can't figure it out (which I hate because how can i go back to it w/o a fundamental understanding on why it works) - but it just felt right. 

The club seems to set better on top of the swing and I felt it was way easier to "throw" my club from an in to out swing path.

Can anyone shed light?
Does anyone else here use a 10 finger grip on the driver and find it works better for them?

Thanks!


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 20, 2017)

I interlock with every club - driver through to putter. Any attempt at using the baseball grip makes me feel way too wristy and I feel I'm casting the club.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 20, 2017)

sandylc524 said:



			Ever since I started, i used the interlocking grip.

I've been trying to get back to the game after a 10y absence and while my irons are already ok - I'm suffering with consistency issues with my driver.

I can hit it really good one day only to be all over the course the next.

10y ago, 99%  of my misses were on the right. I can't even remember hitting a draw or a hook.

These days, i can be 30y off to the right with a high slice. OR 30y off to the left with a low duck hook.

Now this is the interesting part:

My pinky on my right has started to hurt (interlock) - so down to my last 12 balls - i decided to just use the 10 finger grip. *Lo and behold, ALL 12 went straight and pure!* 100%! So it can't have been a fluke. 

I can't figure it out (which I hate because how can i go back to it w/o a fundamental understanding on why it works) - but it just felt right. 

The club seems to set better on top of the swing and I felt it was way easier to "throw" my club from an in to out swing path.

Can anyone shed light?
Does anyone else here use a 10 finger grip on the driver and find it works better for them?

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

I use it on all clubs.  Always felt right.   I lose all touch and feel around the greens when I overlap or interlock etc.


----------



## DRW (Oct 20, 2017)

I play with the baseball 10 fingers grip (used to play interlocking), but when I did in my middle finger in, I found I could not hold onto the club well enough, so swapped to baseball for that period and never swapped back.

Wish I had done it before, as my little finger used to hurt after golf and now do not suffer from that.

The change did not make any difference to feel, clubhead or club control for me, just carried on slapping it everywhere over the course.


----------



## sandylc524 (Oct 20, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I play with the baseball 10 fingers grip (used to play interlocking), but when I did in my middle finger in, I found I could not hold onto the club well enough, so swapped to baseball for that period and never swapped back.

Wish I had done it before, as my little finger used to hurt after golf and now do not suffer from that.

The change did not make any difference to feel, clubhead or club control for me, just carried on slapping it everywhere over the course.
		
Click to expand...

considering making a change as my pinky also hurts after a round. it just seems so drastic a change to make. 

Do you feel this grip allows you to soften your grip on the club? I seem to feel it is easier to ease my usual choke hold on the handle.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Oct 23, 2017)

I use the baseball grip, but then I have little girly hands and can't get enough control of the club using other grips.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 24, 2017)

I was a low single figure handicap player of about 20 years playing when I switched from baseball grip to overlap about 30 years ago. Can't do interlock as it hurts too much, but can switch back to baseball grip without losing the ability to find deep rough.


----------



## beverlycollins (Oct 24, 2017)

Interesting, but I prefer to use baseball grip


----------

